# Really scary taxi ride last night



## mouse_chalk (Oct 18, 2009)

Last night, I went to a party at a friend's house to celebrate his birthday. It was on the other side of town, so me and 7 of my friends got a taxi there. When it came to go home, admittedly at about 4.30am this morning, there was only 3 of us going that way by that time, so we called a taxi again. The local one (that side of town) that we called didn't turn up, so we called our local taxi office- I've been living in this area since I was 5 and my family have always used this company- same with my friends as well. I will normally only ever call them- they're always on time, reliable, probably not the cheapest but a trusted company. 

Anyway, so we called them, they turned up. We passed through the centre of town and dropped off our friend, and there was just me and my girlfriend left in the taxi. We stopped at a cashpoint so she could withdraw some money- I'd paid her share of the taxi out there so she was paying for the way home. She told the taxi driver where to drop her off- in the main road just a minute or 2 from her house, but he way overshot it and carried on driving, until she really firmly told him to stop and let her out. After she got out I told him the name of my road, and asked how much it would be to get to my house. He said Â£20-22, and I only had Â£15. We were about a mile and a half from my house at this point and I said 'just let me out here then, because I don't have enough money to get home, I'll just walk from here.' I didn't particularly want to walk that far home, but I didn't know what else to do! But he wouldn't listen to me and wouldn't stop the taxi. He said 'you'll have money at home, you can get it there' but I knew there was no money in the house- (Steve had given me the only cash he had when I'd left for my taxi fare) so I told him this, and asked him again to just let me out and I'd walk. He wouldn't stop, and carried on driving. I asked him over and over again to let me out and kept telling him that I couldn't pay him, but all he would say is 'what are you going to do about it?'. I kept telling him that I didn't know and that I literally had no more money anywhere except for a few pennies in my purse. I handed him the money I had and told him it was all I had and please just let me out, but he wouldn't listen. He pulled down a random side road sort of not too far from my house, but a road that doesn't lead anywhere near the direction of my house. At this point I started to really panic and shouted 'I don't live anywhere near here, where are you going?' and he turned the car around, but he was still saying 'what are you going to do about it?' and 'what am I supposed to say to the office?', but he still wouldn't let me out the car, even though I'd been asking him repeatedly since I realised I didn't have the fare. I eventually said 'I would never knowingly not have the money to pay you, I use this company all the time, and have done for years'. He seemed to twig once I said that because he said 'you use this company all the time?' and then he eventually let me out on the main road that my street is off, about a 5 minute walk from my house. I got out and ran all the way home, where I woke Steve up crying hysterically.

To say Steve was angry is an understatement! He was straight on the phone to the taxi company, at 5am lol, yelling at them for having one of their drivers 'scare the crap out of my wife'. Apparently they were very shocked and not too happy, but it was only the radio controller so she couldn't do much about it, but he's to call and speak to the manager tomorrow when they're in.

I still feel really upset- I've been on the verge of tears all day. I keep thinking maybe I was overreacting. I know it was my own fault- I should have made sure I had the right money, but all I wanted to do was get out and walk the rest of the way and not have a taxi ride I couldn't pay for. I can't lie- I had been drinking and I was more than a little tipsy, and it was getting on for 5am, but this is a local company that I've been using for years and years, and trust, which is why we called them. I don't know what I thought was going to happen, but I was so, so scared.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 18, 2009)

NO, this is completely the cab driver's fault. He is to let you out wherever, and whenever you want. Paying is your problem, but it can be billed to you after the fact.
NO excuse on his part!

Not your fault in any way. He has held an incapacitatedwoman (under the influence) against her will. :X If he did that to an unmedicated old woman, I would be just as furious. You were scared, and with good reason.

I hope you two press for reparations, and push to the furthest extent. Getthis foolfired. :grumpy:


----------



## Jenson (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh my God! How awful! What a jerk that driver was. I hope you feel better today. :hug:

That is the exact reason I have never and will never get a taxi on my own, I've heard too many stories like that. Although I always carry a heavy chain dog lead in my bag anyway, (I don't feel safe out on my own) so I'd just use it to smash the windows. 

Don't you dare feel bad, you did nothing at all wrong, and that man needs to be fired!


----------



## Saffy (Oct 18, 2009)

Sheesht .. that must have been scary. Definitely did the right thing in contacting the company - How come the man couldnt understand you wanted out of the taxi?


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 18, 2009)

I would call the police; he committed a crime of harassment and holding you against your will.; That is very very scary Jen;that man should be fired and have more done to him..
I do believe that it is a crime


----------



## kirsterz09 (Oct 18, 2009)

that is terrible you have every right to be upset and your husband has every right to be angry, that cab driver was way out of his league by doing that to you, espcially when he turned down that wrong road, how were you to know what he could of done to you!
I would definatly have you husband speak to the manager and if you feel up to it speak to them yourself as well so, they get your first hand perspective of the situaiton, I would also consider calling or at least seeking advice from the police, like angie luv said, he held you against your will and who knows what his intentions could of been, he needs to be prevented from doing a act like that again.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for the support guys. I was fully expecting people to tell me it was my own fault.... Not sure why. I feel a little bit better now. Burst into tears a few times earlier but I've calmed down a bit more now!

Steve told me to write down exactly what happened, as I remember it, so he can complain tomorrow. I'll adapt what I put up there- add road names etc and use that.

Steve mentioned calling the police, but I'm not sure. I don't know what they could do- at the end of the day I was a drunk girl, who didn't have enough money for her taxi home. He could easily deny the stuff about not letting me out, and driving down the random street- not sure it would get anywhere... 

We're also going to complain to the council as well- they license taxi companies.

I really hope he does get fired- I hate the thought of someone else being as scared as I was last night. Maybe he thought that I did have the money but didn't want to hand it over and was trying to scare me into it or something.


----------



## kahlin (Oct 18, 2009)

That's horrible. A call to the manager is warranted, and possibly the police too.


----------



## kahlin (Oct 18, 2009)

Ah, I see your update. I get why you wouldn't want to call the police. I'd be hesitant as well. 

As I read what happened, my impression wasn't that he wanted to scare you into it (although it could make sense)...I may be way off, but I took it that he either liked scaring women, or he wanted another form of payment.


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 18, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Thanks for the support guys. I was fully expecting people to tell me it was my own fault.... Not sure why. I feel a little bit better now. Burst into tears a few times earlier but I've calmed down a bit more now!
> 
> Steve told me to write down exactly what happened, as I remember it, so he can complain tomorrow. I'll adapt what I put up there- add road names etc and use that.
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter that you were drunk; you would have had enough money for the taxi drive if he would have let you out when you asked him to stop.
You probably feel guilty because you were drunk but that is no excuse for him to do that whatsoever. he was taking advantage of you and in a worse case scenario something worse could have happened. 
I really think that it is horrendous; I have taken many taxis in my younger years when I was drinking and no one ever did that to me; if they hadI would be really really scared about it ;

I have also had drivers let me out when I knew that i was running out of money so that is fairly common thing for people to do..

maybe he has a habit of doing things like that to young giirls which is just really scary


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 18, 2009)

I just thought of something ..

LOL Wait until he sees you on the billboards across the city; he will think that he was messing with a VIP and probably will be very sorry that he chose you to mess with.
Iwould still just talk to the police about it and the police could talk to the cab company and scare everyone even if you do not press charges; but I think that he should be let go...


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 18, 2009)

*kahlin wrote: *


> Ah, I see your update. I get why you wouldn't want to call the police. I'd be hesitant as well.
> 
> As I read what happened, my impression wasn't that he wanted to scare you into it (although it could make sense)...I may be way off, but I took it that he either liked scaring women, or he wanted another form of payment.


Oh I didn't think of that ..that is truly scary


----------



## degrassi (Oct 18, 2009)

I would call the police. You can just talk to them about it and see what they say. It doens't mean you have to do anything like press charges or file a complaint.

That is a very scary situation. I would have threaten him with calling the police the second he said he wouldn't let me out. Or at the very least I would have instantly called home to let someone know where I was and whats happening. Who knows what he could have done or wanted from you. When I read your story I definitely got the feeling he wanted other forms of payment.

Don't feel guilty. You did nothing wrong. It doesn't matter if you were drinking or didn't have the money. If you say stop the car, he needs to listen. 

Definitely have your husband follow up with the cab company. You should also write down everything you remember and the time line just incase. 

I"m sorry this happened to you


----------



## mardigraskisses (Oct 18, 2009)

*kahlin wrote: *


> I may be way off, but I took it that he either liked scaring women, or he wanted another form of payment.



Something similar happened to me (not in a cab though) so when he didn't let you out that was my definitely my first and still is my impression. I'd tell the company they may have a potential rapist working for them. A sensible cab driver would have just probably stopped the car and let you out. You don't just hold someone against their will unless you are going to beat them up, rape them, or harass them in some other way. 

This is not your fault in the slightest and I'd say that if the cab company doesn't fire him after this, that you take this to someone higher up. 

This is absolutely disgusting and I know how terrifying it is to be trapped in a car with some strange man. Luckily your version ended better than it could have.

There have been many cases of drunken college girls in Nashville getting into cabs and cab drivers taking advantage of them by over charging or charging them in _other _ways.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## trailsend (Oct 18, 2009)

I agree this was not your fault in any way and aside from everything if you asked to get out, he has to stop and let you out right away - when you said you didn't have the rest of the fare and would just walk you were clearly not trying to get a ride home without paying. He was trying to scare you, taking you on the wrong road, not letting you out, it's completely unacceptable. It kind of freaks me out he let up when you said you use the company all the time, like he was afraid of trouble. He could have been really horrible and I would have been scared if I was you too Jen. It doesn't matter if you were tipsy or not. This is in no way your fault and I'd want him fired. I'm glad Steve is letting them have it. 

I hope you are feeling better today, I would be really scared too and I'm sorry it happened.


----------



## DeniseJP (Oct 18, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Thanks for the support guys. I was fully expecting people to tell me it was my own fault.... Not sure why. I feel a little bit better now. Burst into tears a few times earlier but I've calmed down a bit more now!
> 
> Steve told me to write down exactly what happened, as I remember it, so he can complain tomorrow. I'll adapt what I put up there- add road names etc and use that.
> 
> ...


Oh Jen, I am glad you are OK. I'd call the police - you asked to get out and the cabbie kind of held you hostage for a fare, in my opinion. Regardless if you had a few drinks, he had no right to do that to you.

:hug:

Denise


----------



## Amy27 (Oct 18, 2009)

That must have been so scary. I would have been freaking out. When I was reading your post I was wondering if he was going to let you out at all or what is plan was. 

I would probably contact the police and tell them the story and see what they think. If they think it should best be handled with the cab company I would do that. But maybe that can call the cab company and put some pressure on them to do something about this guy. We don't really know what his intention was and next time he could take it farther with someone else. I think the police will think highly of the fact that you took a cab because you were drinking. And you had enough money to get to where you wanted him to let you out. YOu weren't asking him to take you any farther then what you had money to pay for. I think what is so scary is that you don't know what the guys end intention was and may be whatever it was he didn't follow through because you told him how often you use this company. But he may follow through with the next girl. I would just alert the police and let them decide what they think the best action would be. I am so happy you are okay. That is such a scary story.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 18, 2009)

Jen,

Do the cabs have security cameras on board?? I know 1 of our company's installed camera's.. Is it possible for the company to track there cars?? If so they should be able to see where he was going.

This is a serious matter and it isn't in any way your fault. 

:hug:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 18, 2009)

Aww Jen sorry to hear that! What a terrible experience, I would have been scared too. It shouldn't have made any difference to him if you had enough money to get all the way home because you were having him drop you off before the pay meter exceeded how much money you had, so you weren't shorting him cash or anything. The "what are you going to do about it?" thing is really creepy, almost like he thought since you were drunk, you would do something sexual for him in order to get the rest of the way home. I'm just glad you're safe.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 19, 2009)

The main office should know who picked you up - I hope you've got onto them again. 

The reason I asked if he knew what you were saying is, that there are a lot of taxi drivers who can hardly speak English and maybe be was unable to understand properly what you were telling him. ?


----------



## Saudade (Oct 19, 2009)

Maybe he was simply stalling, waiting for you to come up with a way for paying.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm glad Steve rang the company .. and it certainly needs reporting. If you went to the local papers with that, it would do some damage to the reputation of the taxi firm!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 19, 2009)

*Saffy wrote: *


> The main office should know who picked you up - I hope you've got onto them again.
> 
> The reason I asked if he knew what you were saying is, that there are a lot of taxi drivers who can hardly speak English and maybe be was unable to understand properly what you were telling him. ?



Yeah the office record who does what job and where they go etc. When Steve spoke to them on Saturday night/Sunday morning they said that the driver had gone off-shift as soon as he had dropped me off.

He was Asian, and he did have a strong accent, but he definitely understood what I was saying- he understood when we got in the taxi and arranged the drop-off in town, and arranged to stop at the cashpoint, etc. He definitely heard what I was saying, just wouldn't acknowledge it :?


Steve called the council this morning- as he suspected from reading online last night, the police don't deal with complaints of this nature, unless an attack or something has actually taken place- they don't have the time nor the resources apparently. :rollseyes The council are the ones who issue taxi companies their license though, and will investigate complaints like that themselves. The woman he spoke to at the council said she was very suprised to hear a complaint against that company as they usually have such a good reputation (why we used them), but when Steve told her a brief summary what happened she apparently said 'my word, I'd have been terrified too'. She said that if we send the complaint in writing, they'll appoint an inspector to investigate it, which usually means interviewing the driver, and they usually reccommend that drivers are either suspended or given desk jobs (i.e not allowed to drive) whilst the investigation takes place. She said that they have had taxi drivers in court frequently for lesser offences and would take it very seriously. They automatically let the company know that a complaint has been made against them. She also said that despite their good reputation, they wouldn't think twice about revoking the company's licence if they don't cooperate fully. 


I wrote my account and Steve is helping me write the letter this afternoon. I didn't think I would sleep last night worrying about it, and it did take me a while, but I did, and I feel a bit better today now it's not so fresh in my mind. 

Reading what you guys thought he might have done did really scare me last night, I must admit. I think I had been thinking the same thing on some level but hadn't wanted to admit it. I don't actually know what I thought he was going to do at the time, but I just knew that I was very scared and wanted to get out of the car and out of that situation. 

I've always been a bit wary of getting in taxis, on my own, or being the last one in a taxi, but I've always thought that it is the safest way of getting home. I never walk in the dark on my own, never take a night bus, and never go out if I don't know that I have a way of getting home. I've been in taxis before where I've said 'I've only got x-amount, how much is it going to cost?' and the driver has said 'oh, you're only a couple of quid short, don't worry about it, I'll take you home, save you walking in the dark'. Another time I've been with a friend and we told the driver that we only had x-amount, and to just let us out when the meter got to this amount. Both of those occasions were a long time ago, when I was less responsible, I must admit. 

I've never at any point felt unsafe in a taxi before, but I don't think I will feel safe in one again.

Thanks everyone for the support. Can always count on RO friends for that


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 19, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Jen,
> 
> Do the cabs have security cameras on board?? I know 1 of our company's installed camera's.. Is it possible for the company to track there cars?? If so they should be able to see where he was going.
> 
> ...


I don't think they do, no. I think that some of the Hackney-style black cabs do have cameras installed, but this was just a regualr people-carrier taxi, a private hire one. All the cars have sat-nav, but I don't know if they track where they actually drove, or if they just record pick-ups and destinations or not.


----------



## irishlops (Oct 19, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Jen,
> ...


I think all do.. as far as i know.
In buses, they have no choices, its built in.


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 19, 2009)

Well this is a serious offence ; you could have been hurt 

butI am glad that you are going through all the channels to get this resolved. 

Now if it was meI would never want to take a taxi alone again and that would be a shame


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 19, 2009)

Very proud of you for being brave, writing your account, and taking all the measures you can, Jen (hugs)

It might surprise you to know that on average, only one out of 10 people will ever complain about anything... probably means there are 9 others out there who have had a similar experience, and never spoke up. 

Glad you did


----------



## BethM (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh my gosh, how terrifying! It was absolutely NOT your fault.

Jen, I am so glad you are ok. (((hugs)))

I am also glad that you and Steve have reported this. I hope that creep isn't allowed to drive a taxi again.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 20, 2009)

Good for you on reporting him. Glad you're ok .. and hope it wont stop you going out on nights in the future and using Taxis.


----------



## Veggie Girl (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh my gosh! I would have been so scared. I hope this guy gets fired, who knows what he was planning on doing. I'm glad he got 'nervous' and let you out though. Keep us updated on what happens.


----------



## pinksalamander (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh god that is so horrible. Taxi drivers really scare me, I hate getting taxis. Glad he finally let you out. In my local town I always call up the local taxi company, its owned by my grandparents friend, I know its a little strange but if its just me or a small group of girls I always ask for a female taxi driver if possible and they are always happy to oblige, there are so many issues with taxis. 

One of my flat mates told me her sister got in a taxi that turned out to be unlicensed. Apparently he was driving her and then started going the wrong way out of town, she didn't notice for a while but then when she did she kept saying he was going the wrong way and so she said something to him and he just kept driving until he was heading towards the moors. Eventually he pulled up at the steelworks and started beating the crap out of her. Luckily a security light came on and a security guard was on duty and came to see what was happening, so he chucked her out of the car and drove off. She escaped with severe facial and head injuries, but they say that people who go to the moors generally don't come back.

Glad you're safe. x


----------

